# Poe 2nd Annual Cask of Amontillado Event - Baltimore, MD - March 27, 2010



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My friend The Evil Squire passed along this cool information that I thought I would share with any of our above 21 yr old members -

Wine, art, many wonderful performances, palm reading - and who wouldn't want their picture taken with Poe's corpse? I mean, c'mon!

http://www.poebicentennial.com/events.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

> Join us on Saturday, March 27th for the 2nd Annual AMONTILLADO WINE TASTING EVENT-WINE TASTING AMONG THE BONES 2010 at Westminster Hall, the burial place of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Featuring WOODHALL WINE CELLARS and LUSTAU SHERRY, join The Wine Coach, LAURIE FORSTER, for an afternoon of wonderful wine tasting, fun art, entertainment, and tours of the catacombs beneath Westminster Hall!
> 
> ...


Information was taken from http://poebicentennial.com/blog.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is not far from us, but of course, because there is something cool going on, I have something already scheduled for the early evening that day - grrrr!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JT, if you happen to do a road trip for this, be sure to let us know.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I will, definitely -


----------

